# Andi Bojovnik and Lucas Maly Medved Training Pic's



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Andi (Brenna) 20 months and Lucas have the same sire - Andy Maly Vah. Lucas just started training 5 weeks ago and is doing well.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Great shots, great looking dogs, thanks for sharing.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Love seeing women doing helperwork! Karlo sure does resemble is 1/2 sister.
Lucas looks like he's enjoying his new activity!


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks!

Hi Jane: I agree. Both Karlo and Brenna take after their dad! I saw another 1 year old male out of Andy and it looked like the male version of Brenna. Here is another shot.


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

And I agree, it is fun working with female helpers! They both worked their butts off yesterday in very hot, humid weather.

C


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

That last pic is great...Brenna's not playin around!


----------

